# Removed Exchange Security From Email and Exchange (Github Repos Inside)



## ilikenwf (Mar 20, 2012)

I've gotten the Exchange security removed in my own forks of the Email and Exchange repos from AOSP. These should build fine as drop in replacements for the ones used in all roms. I haven't gotten the dialog saying you need security disabled (still looking for it's invocation), but it otherwise works fine.

Make sure to use the android-4.0.4_r1.2 branch ...

https://github.com/ilikenwf/android-email-nopin
https://github.com/ilikenwf/android-exchange-nopin


----------

